# Looking for Bercomac owners



## redoak (Nov 24, 2018)

After a lot of computer research and driving around to see various snow removal equipment dealers, we've decided that a Bercomac snowblower mounted to a UTV may be the best solution for us. Problem is that they seem to be about as rare in our area as an honest man is in the swamps of DC. 

If any Bercomac owners -- within realistic driving range of the Berkshires region of western MA -- would be willing to let us sneak a peek, we would be most grateful for the opportunity. As I'm sure anyone who's done any Bercomac research knows, their attachments are very expensive; hence, our need to see one of their implements before committing to one. 

Thank you for your kind consideration,
Red :icon-cheers:


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

they have a dealer locator in the website ,maybe just maybe you can find a dealer with one to look at,maybe this one helps veiw the item 66" Bercomac Vantage UTV Snow Blower Model 700512-6-22H-EPA, Honda GX690 Engine


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

33 woodie said:


> they have a dealer locator in the website ,maybe just maybe you can find a dealer with one to look at,maybe this one helps veiw the item 66" Bercomac Vantage UTV Snow Blower Model 700512-6-22H-EPA, Honda GX690 Engine


Looks awesome and would be fun to operate. I was surprised to see that there were no shoes/skids on the bucket.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

they do have skids on the rear edge toggle through the photos they can be seen


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I am not sure this will be of any help to you but some years back I owned a JD 332 garden tractor. I bought a Bercomac two stage 44" blower for it and it was a very well made and reliable piece of equipment. If they are building them as they did back then you will not be disappointed. I moved tons and tons of snow with it and never a problem.


----------



## redoak (Nov 24, 2018)

*Looking for Bercomac Snowblower Owners!*

*To All......*I've spoken to several dealers about the Bercomac products, but none of them -- in our driving area -- have any of the Berco products in stock. That's why I was hoping that someone in our area -- a Bercomac customer -- might be gracious enough to let us take a look. By the way, although it would be the preferred situation, we don't have to necessarily find a Berco UTV snowblower to look at ... any of their snowblowers would do the trick. Thanks for all of the folks who have posted thus far, and please keep 'em coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 11, 2020)

redoak said:


> *Looking for Bercomac Snowblower Owners!
> 
> To All......*I've spoken to several dealers about the Bercomac products, but none of them -- in our driving area -- have any of the Berco products in stock. That's why I was hoping that someone in our area -- a Bercomac customer -- might be gracious enough to let us take a look. By the way, although it would be the preferred situation, we don't have to necessarily find a Berco UTV snowblower to look at ... any of their snowblowers would do the trick. Thanks for all of the folks who have posted thus far, and please keep 'em coming. 👍


I looked all over creation for one last year, including the Mfg. I found this guy had plenty on hand. Trust him/pay him to install the engine/components and pay for shipping. You will not regret it (especially after seeing the installation manual).


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 11, 2020)

UpstateNYer said:


> I looked all over creation for one last year, including the Mfg. I found this guy had plenty on hand. Trust him/pay him to install the engine/components and pay for shipping. You will not regret it (especially after seeing the installation manual).


Oh yea - forgot contact, they have a decent website w/loads of videos. I never saw one in person either, but trust the videos (have several myself on Kubota RTV 500). I think I recall that they are in Minn. Jim actually answers the phone on occasion. I imagine this old guy fascinated from childhood with snowblowers that he stockpiles. Bercomac actually suggested I contact him. Good luck!
Jim's Repair/Jim's Tractors 
651-437-2751 office


----------

